# Need Olympus plug-in for CS3



## smly51 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just bought a new camera. Olympus Evolt E-450. I love the camera, but I can't get Photoshop CS3 to open the raw files. According to Adobe, I need the Camera Raw 5.4 update; however, this update is only compatible with CS4. Does anyone know of a plug-in for CS3 for the E-450? The raw files are .orf files, and CS3 will open some .orf files, but not on this newer camera model. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 13, 2009)

You need to upgrade to CS4. Or use Olympus Master2 and convert them to tiff or jpg. AFAIK it's free.
http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/oima_softwareMaster.asp


----------



## Dwig (Sep 13, 2009)

itznfb said:


> You need to upgrade to CS4. Or use Olympus Master2 and convert them to tiff or jpg. AFAIK it's free.
> http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/oima_softwareMaster.asp



... or download Adobe's DNG Converter v5.4. This little app will translate the Olympus proprietary RAW flavor into Adobe's "standard" RAW format. The RAW DNG files will open fine in PS/CS3's (and any PS since PS/CS w/ ACR v2.2 or higher) v4.x of Camera RAW. This is a free app from Adobe.

If you use Olympus Master2 to do the conversions, you should save the converted images as TIFF, preferably 16bit TIFFs, and not JPEG if you want to do further editing. There is a distinct quality loss with JPEG.


----------



## smly51 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you, I will look for the DNG converter.


----------



## smly51 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you so much!!! That worked like a charm. Very much appreciated.


----------

